# permit required for drywall?



## BSSTG (Apr 1, 2013)

Greetings,

Well, I hate these questions. Folks call me and ask me if they need a permit to remove and replace drywall. It seems like a lot of the time something else is going on requiring a permit and I don't get the full story.

Opinions?

thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2013)

I tell them..... technically....Yes!...too much can happen once that wall is open for me to want to encourage it or maybe find a problem that can be fixed, get some fireblocking maybe....


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes fire rated wall along with all the electrical and plumbing they are going to do


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Here, no, unless they indicate that they are doing other work. A lot of times, it's for water/meth/mold remediation.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 1, 2013)

Technically no. Unless its a rated assembly or shear wall. Ask questions.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it listed in the "Work exempt from permit" of your code?


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2013)

R702.3 Gypsum board.

R702.3.1 Materials.

All gypsum board materials and accessories shall conform to ASTM C 36, C 79, C 475, C 514, C 630, C 931, C 960, C 1002, C 1047, C 1177, C 1178, C 1278, C 1395 or C 1396 and shall be installed in accordance with the provisions of this section. Adhesives for the installation of gypsum board shall conform to ASTM C 557.

R702.3.2 Wood framing.

Wood framing supporting gypsum board shall not be less than 2 inches (51 mm) nominal thickness in the least dimension except that wood furring strips not less than 1-inch-by-2 inch (25.4 mm by 51 mm) nominal dimension may be used over solid backing or framing spaced not more than 24 inches (610 mm) on center.

R702.3.3 Steel framing.

Steel framing supporting gypsum board shall not be less than 1.25 inches (32 mm) wide in the least dimension. Light-gage nonload-bearing steel framing shall comply with ASTM C 645. Load-bearing steel framing and steel framing from 0.033 inch to 0.112 inch (0.838 mm to 2.84 mm) thick shall comply with ASTM C 955.

R702.3.4 Insulating concrete form walls.

Foam plastics for insulating concrete form walls constructed in accordance with Sections R404.4 and R611 on the interior of habitable spaces shall be covered in accordance with Section R314.1.2. Adhesives are permitted to be used in conjunction with mechanical fasteners. Adhesives used for interior and exterior finishes shall be compatible with the insulating form materials.

R702.3.5 Application.

Maximum spacing of supports and the size and spacing of fasteners used to attach gypsum board shall comply with Table R702.3.5. Gypsum sheathing shall be attached to exterior walls in accordance with Table R602.3(1). Gypsum board shall be applied at right angles or parallel to framing members. All edges and ends of gypsum board shall occur on the framing members, except those edges and ends that are perpendicular to the framing members. Interior gypsum board shall not be installed where it is directly exposed to the weather or to water.

TABLE R702.3.5 MINIMUM THICKNESS AND APPLICATION OF GYPSUM BOARD


----------



## kilitact (Apr 1, 2013)

Section 105.2.1, repairs. This tread is for commercial applications.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2013)

kilitact said:
			
		

> Section 105.2.1, repairs. This tread is for commercial applications.


105.2.1 *Emergency* repairs.

Define *Emergency*


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry Kil....missed that....in that case......Chapter 25....Don't get me wrong...we don't really inspect it (I gladly would).......but I can't tell someone they don't need a permit if they ask...like light switches and receptacles....


----------



## kilitact (Apr 1, 2013)

Under the residential code section 105.2.1 is for emergency repairs. Section R105.2.2 is where I would go in the residential code for repairs of this type. In the commercial building code 105.2.1 is for repairs, not emergency repairs, perhaps in your area you require a permit in both residential and commercial construction when someone is replacing drywall that is not rated and/or part of a shear assembly.


----------



## ICE (Apr 1, 2013)

Judging by the fact that I seldom get a request to inspect drywall that's not part of an addition, major remodel or fire repair, I'll surmise that a permit isn't required for swapping out drywall.  Whenever I do end up in someones gutted house, there's plenty of pipe and cable that should be protected, the occasional ground joint union buried in a wall and oh look, you added a window

Of course we could go with the code and get a permit right down to a sheet of drywall but that would tear the fabric of the remodeling universe.....not to mention ****ing off a lot of people.

The problem is the question from a citizen.  How do you say no to them?  And when you say that a permit is required, do they then say "Well a guy down the street is carting drywall into his house".  Then what do you do?  Tell them to give you a call when they start hanging the drywall?  Often enough, they wait until the painters show up and then call me.

Any minute a winged porcine character might be prattling about this being a commercial thread....just change house to read bagel shop.


----------



## conarb (Apr 1, 2013)

Some of the AHJs in the Bay Area have eliminated drywall inspections other than for firewalls, others are still doing them.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 2, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Judging by the fact that I seldom get a request to inspect drywall that's not part of an addition, major remodel or fire repair, I'll surmise that a permit isn't required for swapping out drywall.  Whenever I do end up in someones gutted house, there's plenty of pipe and cable that should be protected, the occasional ground joint union buried in a wall and oh look, you added a windowOf course we could go with the code and get a permit right down to a sheet of drywall but that would tear the fabric of the remodeling universe.....not to mention ****ing off a lot of people.
> 
> The problem is the question from a citizen.  How do you say no to them?  And when you say that a permit is required, do they then say "Well a guy down the street is carting drywall into his house".  Then what do you do?  Tell them to give you a call when they start hanging the drywall?  Often enough, they wait until the painters show up and then call me.
> 
> Any minute a winged porcine character might be prattling about this being a commercial thread....just change house to read bagel shop.


Apparently for you that works, you appear to use the residential code for commercial or a mix match of what ever books appear. We strive to be consistent with the codes that we uses.


----------



## RLM-Architect (May 2, 2013)

Suggestion:

Check to see if your jurisdiction has adopted the IEBC (Existing Building Code)

If so, replacing damaged Sheetrock or other similar "maintenance" is categorized as REPAIR and typically would not require permit.

Obviously if the project expands to changing means of egress, all bets are off but, I would not see need for permit to do necessary maintenance.

This would include broken plumbing fixtures, broken electrical switches etc.

Contrary to the "if it a'int broke don't fix it" philosophy, in this case:

IF IT IS BROKE, THEN FIX IT!


----------

